# The Art of Auto Detailing (Part 1)



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

carid said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> At CARiD, we aim to provide our customers with the finest Auto Detailing the industry can offer, which is why we accept no compromise when it comes to the quality.
> 
> ...


What about some Complimentary samples of products to CruzeTalk members to convince us to leave our current products?!?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I would be prepared to buy into all of your products only if you provide me with the person or persons to artfully , , , and properly apply said products to my brand new Cruzen .


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> I would be prepared to buy into all of your products only if you provide me with the person or persons to artfully , , , and properly apply said products to my brand new Cruzen .


Hi there, Brian!

The secret of the Auto Detailing Art is that only the owner can do it better than others due to care, love and affection he feels!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is not a secret at all that is work . Meticulous , at best .


----------

